# Confixx safe_mode ausschalten



## claussbj (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Idee wie ich bei Confixx 2.0 den Safe_Mode für ein web ausschalte? Bzw. wo muss ich das rein schreiben? Muss danach der Server neu gestartet werden oder reicht es aus wenn mann danach die Datei nur abspeichert?

MfG

Bjoern


----------



## Ben Ben (15. Juni 2005)

Confixx 2.0 ist ja etwas alt. Ein Update wäre hier so oder so mal Sinnvoll.
Aber 3 geht es unter httpd spezial.
Allerdings frage ich mich wieso man den Abschalten will.

Entweder du startest ihn manuell neu oder über die Oberfläche von Confixx.
Ansonsten tut es das Confixx-Counterscript in dem definierten Intervall.
Zumindest bei 3.0


----------



## claussbj (15. Juni 2005)

Was trage ich dort in der httpd-Spezial genau dafür ein? php_admin_value safe_mode OFF

Meinst du mit neustarten unter Confixx die Möglichkeit unter Update Intervall?

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## claussbj (22. Juni 2005)

Was trage ich dort in der httpd-Spezial genau dafür ein? php_admin_value safe_mode OFF

Meinst du mit neustarten unter Confixx die Möglichkeit unter Update Intervall?

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------

